# PC Chips A13G+ motherboard - no sound



## undertone88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, I just put together a computer. Everything is fine except its not picking up my onboard sound card. I've installed the driver from the CD that came with the board - but in sound properties there are no devices listed. In device manager there are only my codecs listed - but no sound card. I do have one other device showing that is unknown but it says its a PCI device. I don't know if that is the sound card or not. The driver it says to use is ALC880. I've checked to see if Windows Audio is running and it is. In BIOS the only thing listed for sound cards is HD Audio and that is enabled. I absolutely stumped at this point! Any suggests appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Here's the download page for your mother board: http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWebSit...sc=A13G (V3.0)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=39&LanID=0

Install the chipset driver (IDE) first - reboot.
Then install the Realtek Azalia Audio Driver - reboot again.


----------



## philmoe (Apr 2, 2008)

I am in this exact same situation, and can't figure it out. I tried the recommended solution, with no luck. Customer support is dreadful, so I'm ready to RMA unless there's another recommended solution.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kietman (Apr 4, 2008)

eneles,

I tried your steps, but keep getting an error while installing the audio driver. Error message "Realtek HD Audio driver setup Failure!". Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## pappu_pandit (Apr 7, 2008)

May be try removing WIN XP HD component. It helped me.


----------



## kdundon (Apr 28, 2008)

How do you remove Win xp Hd? I am having the same problem. Ken


----------



## pappu_pandit (Apr 7, 2008)

kdundon said:


> How do you remove Win xp Hd? I am having the same problem. Ken


I found this on forum ....

"install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure !!" 

Nothing I did would get that to install. I finally got it working by:
1. Disabling soundcard / NB Azalia in bios. 
2. Uninstalling Microsoft Audio Bus - 2 versions (I suspsect one for sp1, and one for sp2)
3. Uninstall all HD audio devices - reboot
4. reinstall Microsoft Audio Bus - reboot
5. enable sound card (not Azalia yet) in bios
6. install newest Realtek HD Audio driver - reboot
(at this point my soundcard worked for the first time)
7. enable NB Azalia in bios - reboot
8. my XP detected the advanced drivers and all is well.


So basically baby steps. Issues I encountered when things were wonky. 
1. "PCI device" in Device Manager with no info and no driver
2. Attempting to uninstall Microsoft Audio bus would give error about something like "Device required for booting" and would not install
3. the soundcard device, had no driver, could not be rolled back or updated and just hung in Device manager

I think the root issue is installing the soundcard drivers before all the other fancy HD audio framework is setup. I nearly reformatted, but its working now.

Good luck to all with these issues.


----------



## Lang1pc (May 24, 2008)

undertone88 said:


> Okay, I just put together a computer. Everything is fine except its not picking up my onboard sound card. I've installed the driver from the CD that came with the board - but in sound properties there are no devices listed. In device manager there are only my codecs listed - but no sound card. I do have one other device showing that is unknown but it says its a PCI device. I don't know if that is the sound card or not. The driver it says to use is ALC880. I've checked to see if Windows Audio is running and it is. In BIOS the only thing listed for sound cards is HD Audio and that is enabled. I absolutely stumped at this point! Any suggests appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Jeff


I just got a new motherboard with the Realtek HD sound built in, so i'm not sure if this will work with add-on cards.

i installed XPSP2 and the sound did not work. i installed SP3 and started getting a found new hardware 'PCI Device' notice. 

i tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers that came with the motherboard (V 1.7) and got an 'Error code 10' error. trying to install V 1.4 gave me the Microsoft Bus error. 

uninstalling devices in device manager didn't work either......


SOLUTION: (at least this worked for me...)

get version 1.94 here

http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

go to the HD drivers page and download the one for your OS.

Uninstall the Realtek HD software and the HD audio driver package KB835221 in Add/Remove Programs.

Remove/uninstall the Realtek sound device and the PCI driver in Device Manager.

Reboot the computer and enter the BIOS and disable your sound device.

Install V 1.94 and reboot. Reboot again and enable your sound device in BIOS (if you have an add-on card you could install it here).

When system came up it finally recognized the device as a Realtek sound device and everything worked.....

hope this works for you.


----------



## broccoli3411 (May 11, 2009)

To my Brother in trouble.

I spent the last hour going threw this forum and others finding ways to fix the audio problems we are having.

Here is How I got mine to work.

1. Installed the R2.23 from Realtrek
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

2. then followed these instructions from this forum: (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=911620)

1. Please make sure your Windows XP have included service pack 1 or service pack 2. Please right-click the “My computer” icon on desktop. Select “Properties\ General. (Please refer to picture 1 as below) If your system does not include service pack, please update from Microsoft official website. Please connect to internet and launch the “Internet Explorer”, click the “Tools” on the tool bar and select the “Windows Update”.

2. Please make sure if the “Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio” exist in “Device manager\ System devices”. Please right-click the “My computer” icon on desktop. Select “Properties\ Hardware\ Device Manager. (Please refer to picture 2 as below). If the “UAA Bus Driver” does not exist, please install it from driver CD/ DVD. Please launch “My Computer”, open CD/ DVD drive\ Audio\ MSHDQFE\ Win2K_XP\ US”, to execute kb888111xpsp1.exe (for SP1 system) or kb888111xpsp2.exe (for SP2 system).

3. If the “Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio” is work properly, there may be an “Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus” behind “Sound, video and game controllers” or an “Unknown device” behind “Other devices”. Please disable this device. (Please refer to picture 3 as below). You can skip this step if device mentioned earlier does not exist in “Device Manager”.

4. Please disable the “Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio” as well. (Please refer to picture 4 as below)

5. After that, please uninstall the “Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio”. (Please refer to picture 5 as below)

6. When finish the above steps, please click the “Scan for hardware changes” button. (Please refer to picture 6 as below) When the “Found new hardware wizard” display, please do not click the “Next” button. Please click the “Cancel” button at this point.

7. You can now install the audio driver from driver CD/ DVD or from the driver file that you have downloaded from Gigabyte website. (Please refer to picture 7 as below; the path in driver CD is \Audio \Realtek \Setup.exe)


I got to step 6 and windows picked up realtrek HD drivers and now Windows Media player is plays sounds but i cant hear it yet. before it wont even play songs, because the drivers wont working.

Good Luck 
hopes this helps.


----------

